# Little Moe power press



## dax51 (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you have a pick of it in action?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

dax51 said:


> Do you have a pick of it in action?



Don't have a pic in action. Last time i posted a pic in action. They said they couldn't see all the parts. But i will post a picture for you of a bow being pressed. 

Its quiet simple really,to press a bow,with Little Moe. Just push the in button. Later


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Whats the cost? Are you making to sell or do you have plans for use?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Blue Tick said:


> Whats the cost? Are you making to sell or do you have plans for use?



Hello
Won't be making any for sell. Just like to design and build things. 
Later i will post some part measurements.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Guys, this power bow press is very easy to build. Just 8 tack welds for the 2 arms. And 16 tack welds for the 8 nuts. Buy a power cable winch from Harbor Freight for $60.00. A $30.00 barn door metal track. A set of fingers , 1 small single and one small double pulley.A return spring. And you have a power bow press,.Like Little Moe.  

Guys the length at this time is 5 feet 8 inches, counting that single track over hang. That i don't like.[ Smile ] . Now i found a new way and locations for the return spring. So now i will be able, to cut 8 inches off of the track. And now the length will just be 5 feet.[ Later


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I like it. I have an ATV winch laying here collecting dust and might have to try to build another press when I'm bored. Put it on the list behind the one built out of an electric trailer jack if my cuz ever gets me the one he said he would give me.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

neo71665 said:


> I like it. I have an ATV winch laying here collecting dust and might have to try to build another press when I'm bored. Put it on the list behind the one built out of an electric trailer jack if my cuz ever gets me the one he said he would give me.



Quote =I have an ATV winch laying here collecting dust and might have to try to build another press 


Reply = sounds like you have the big cost covered. So have at it.  [Later


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Where did you get your fingers at?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Blue Tick said:


> Where did you get your fingers at?


Hello
I bought them used from AT classified. The fingers came off a EZ press.

Now later i bought 8 more NEW fingers from a thread here at AT. Fingers shouldn't be hard to find. Do a search here at AT. 


Also i might mention. The 2 red rubber hosed cover removable bolts. You see in the pictures. Are used as a draw board . For timing your bow cam's.[ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
I took the press apart today. Cutting off that gaudy piece of track extension. That was used for a spring return carrier. And mounted the spring in a different location. That location being inside the main track. Also this let me shorten the bow press over all lenth, to 5 feet.

Also as you might notice, i changed some of the hold down bolts to a different location.Allowing more room for the cable two block system.

Added a small bolt through the track, at the winch end.Where as now the winch cable now rest on this bolt. Instead of resting on the bottom of the track.

----------------I think i'm done 

A picture of a bow being pressed, as asked for. [ Later


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

for those of you wanting fingers;go to bow press on e-bay there is a guy on there selling them. hope this helps


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

kc hay seed said:


> for those of you wanting fingers;go to bow press on e-bay there is a guy on there selling them. hope this helps


Hello
Thanks for your input here,  .On where to acquire fingers.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t ----------------for Little Moe


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Guys i have wheels on order for this bow press. Won't be available till May the first.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t----------------


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Guys mounted the wheels on Little Moe today. Just moveing on.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

New pics are in order?????


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Blue Tick said:


> New pics are in order?????


I believe your right. 

Will take another pic tomorrow,outside. Now that i can roll along 

I'm still looking for tube tires at a good price. Will need them later, at my out door range. When i complete the Hooter part, for Little Moe.


----------



## Huh (May 13, 2009)

Since you are taking pics how about some of how you attached the various pieces to the strut channel.


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

*Awesome Bond;>)*



Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Made another power bow press. This press is a smaller version of my Master Jig bow press. Only on a more compact version scale.
> 
> I lowered the height of the bow press arms. By enclosing the cable system in side the travel track.


Boy you did modify it since I came up and seen it last year I was really impressed with the other one...this one is Awesome Bond! I'd say that gave you a little more room in the garage too!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

brownback said:


> Boy you did modify it since I came up and seen it last year I was really impressed with the other one...this one is Awesome Bond! I'd say that gave you a little more room in the garage too!


Hello
Thanks. 
As soon as i can locate a good stop watch. Going time Little Moe against a well known bow press. :mg: Of course you know my money is on Little Moe :wink:


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Could you split the cable roll. Wind a pc different directions and then connect it to both sides of the slide eliminating the spring. It would have the same travel. You could also mount hte winch under the slide and bring the cable through the track to cut down on the length of running cable and make it more compact eliminating all outside rigging.

Just ideas. Looking good.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

madarchery said:


> Could you split the cable roll. Wind a pc different directions and then connect it to both sides of the slide eliminating the spring. It would have the same travel. You could also mount hte winch under the slide and bring the cable through the track to cut down on the length of running cable and make it more compact eliminating all outside rigging.
> 
> Just ideas. Looking good.


=====================================

Hello
Sounds good. But I'm still a little fuss-e. Could you make a sketch. [Later


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

just curious what happens to the bow if you press the power button and it sticks???


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

dbowling said:


> just curious what happens to the bow if you press the power button and it sticks???



Hello
Thats a very good question. And thanks for bringing it to my attention.

Never had that problem . At this time i would be up a creek with out a paddle. :mg:

Since you brought this to my attention. I went and viewed my wiring on my press.

And decided it would be very easy, to place a kill switch off the positive side of my battery post. 
Other words, take the lead off the positive post. Attach one wire from the kill switch to the positive post .And attach the other end wire, to the in and out switch wire . Push the kill switch and cut off all currant to the winch. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Thats a very good question. And thanks for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> Never had that problem . At this time i would be up a creek with out a paddle. :mg:
> ...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> I took the press apart today. Cutting off that gaudy piece of track extension. That was used for a spring return carrier. And mounted the spring in a different location. That location being inside the main track. Also this let me shorten the bow press over all length, to 5 feet.
> 
> Also as you might notice, i changed some of the hold down bolts to a different location.Allowing more room for the cable two block system.
> ...




===========================

Hello All
Little up date. 
Little Moe's spring is being replaced. The spring has served me well,and really work smooth.But now i want to make Little Moe into a shooting machine.
As you know I'm always open for a better way to saddle a horse, and something to do.. :wink:

This next add on will be a asset, to when i finish mounting my bow shooting apparatus, that is 2/3 rds done..
After completion. The Little Moe bow press. Will have A bow cam timer, and be a shooting machine, all in one unit.
And rest on 4 pneumatic 10 inch sawtooth thread tires on steel rims. For using out doors. 

All so there will be a kill switch to stop the bow press movement. In case the in and out control buttons sticks. 
This add on, was brought on. By a good ATer. Asking me the question .What do you do, if the buttons stick. Like i told him. Guess i would be up a creek,with out a paddle. 
Suggestion here. It has come to my attention after makeing a phone call .That there are other power bow presses,that doesn't have this feature.So you might want to ask before you buy that kind of bow press unit, with out a kill switch or a means to stop the bow press if trouble arises, and you get in a bind. 
Oh by the way i don't make these to sell. :wink: Just presenting you with another way to make a bow press, if you so desire to build one. [ Later


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Get a foot operated power interrupter. You need to step on the interrupter to activate the button. Easy add on. And alot faster then realizing it stuck and reaching for a kill. You would have a flat bow by the time you realize it stuck when your at the fracture point already.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

madarchery said:


> Get a foot operated power interrupter. You need to step on the interrupter to activate the button. Easy add on. And alot faster then realizing it stuck and reaching for a kill. You would have a flat bow by the time you realize it stuck when your at the fracture point already.




Hello
I have one, that i plan on using. Just like the foot switch i have on my arrow saw. Didn't know the name of them. So i called it a kill switch. Thanks for your idea and concern. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> ===========================
> 
> Hello All
> Little up date.
> ...




============================================

Hello

Another up date flash announcement c:

Well i thought i had a great press, and was done. 
Little did i know my coffee grinder would start working , and in the over time mode mind you.

Before bed time my coffee grinder came up with a way, not only eliminating the return spring. But also eliminating the 2 block harness pull system. Thats mounted inside the track.

Thats right. Now just pull from the front, and pull from the back. To press and un-press the bow. One individual free line to the front, and one individual free line to the rear. To let the finger block move forward ,and return backward.] Will start on it Monday when my piece arrives. And pictures to follow. Only this time take a individual pictures and the time it takes to build or put the parts together.

Other words, i will give you a " blow to blow" of each event.  [Later


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great work and creativity Unk! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> great work and creativity Unk! Thanks for sharing


Hello and thanks.

Now if i can find some one, that really - really loves to draw. And has drawing program.

My coffee grinder today, spit out a real way. to make a extra :shade: finger bow press. On a self standing pipe fitting stand. :mg: but its true. :wink:

[Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Back for another look. Enjoy [ Later


----------



## Cody305 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey unk, sorry for the most likely easy answer you will have for me, but having never worked metal track, how did you secure the metal plate for the arms to the track system? A big enough nut the hold the bottom part of the c channel of the track with enough spacers to compensate for the thickness of the track?? Or am I over thinking this completely. Thanks in advance. Tried to pm you, but it says to have a full inbox


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Cody305 said:


> Hey unk, sorry for the most likely easy answer you will have for me, but having never worked metal track, how did you secure the metal plate for the arms to the track system? A big enough nut the hold the bottom part of the c channel of the track with enough spacers to compensate for the thickness of the track?? Or am I over thinking this completely. Thanks in advance. Tried to pm you, but it says to have a full inbox


================

Hello
To hold that plate. Or any piece to the barn door track
Cut a rectangle piece of black iron. Put a hole in the center Tacked weld a nut to the bottom of the hole.

Now as you tighten the bolt. The rectangle black iron piece turns and locks. On the sides of the barn door track. [ Later


----------



## Cody305 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks very much unk, I appreciate it


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Cody305 said:


> Thanks very much unk, I appreciate it



Hello
I also made one using a yellow strap winch.Worked just as good. Just a little slower. [ Later


----------



## Muskoka (Nov 9, 2010)

Any more pics of this press. Looks very creative.


----------



## Bris1969 (Nov 12, 2017)

ttt


----------

